# Hello Iroquois mk1 hull#26 1966 "WAG"



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just made a deal to procure the boat, I'm going down this weekend to refinish the hull and I should have her in the water in two weeks.
I will moor her at Panacea Bay Florida.

Anyone know any history on this boat? She was named "Wag" I suppose in a refrence to tacking?

Thanks!
David


----------

